# Start with C or C++ to get to ObjC/Cocoa?



## brent1a (Oct 15, 2006)

If I am starting from scratch and my ultimate goal is to know Cocoa should I start with C or should I just get into C++ ? I am willing to spend the money to start with C then move to C++ then Object Oriented Programming then onto Obcective-C/Cocoa. I would be doing this through a combination of Computer Based Training CD"s and Videos as well as the highest rated books.

I would like someone's advice though if all that is necessary. I would rather just spend the money and time starting from C++ but I've seen in other forums where it is stated that one should start with C first if they are fresh to programming.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
thanksIf I am starting from scratch and my ultimate goal is to know Cocoa should I start with C or should I just get into C++ ? I am willing to spend the money to start with C then move to C++ then Object Oriented Programming then onto Obcective-C/Cocoa. I would be doing this through a combination of Computer Based Training CD"s and Videos as well as the highest rated books.

I would like someone's advice though if all that is necessary. I would rather just spend the money and time starting from C++ but I've seen in other forums where it is stated that one should start with C first if they are fresh to programming.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
thanks


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

Woah, your message is kinda confusing. Double post, except.. not. Anyways, 
You might want to have a look at this site, it has lots of resources, and information. I don't have experience learning cocoa, but there are many people in this forum who do.


----------



## szymczyk (Oct 15, 2006)

Since your goal is to learn Cocoa, you have no reason to learn C++. There is no C++ in Cocoa. Learn C, then move on to Objective C/Cocoa.


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 16, 2006)

Right, C++ is not used with Cocoa. (Technically, you CAN use a C++/Objective-C hybrid, called Objective-C++, but this is really only useful if you're porting existing C++ programs to Cocoa.)

So, learn C. Objective-C is just like C, but with some additions for dealing with objects. Basic C knowledge is vital; advanced C knowledge is always helpful. I recommend reading C is for Cocoa for a very basic introduction to C in the context of Cocoa. That's what got me started using Objective-C, and I had very little C knowledge beforehand. Now I'm very comfortable in C and Objective-C.


----------



## brent1a (Oct 16, 2006)

To everyone who replied thanks for the advice. I'm pretty sure what road I'm going to take now.
Thanks


----------



## bcharna (Oct 21, 2006)

haha

http://forums.appleinsider.com/showthread.php?threadid=67597


----------

